# modding a case



## ghrark (Feb 16, 2009)

i had a question about modding my hp\compaq d530 small form factor desktop pc. i have a different power supply but it wont fit the case and im trying to install an agp nvidia dual monitor card. what are my options to mod the case to fit what i need?


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, I would post pictures of your actually case and even the new and old psu. This helps everyone to know what you are working with and knowing more detials never hurts. Really the more we have the better.


----------

